# What Nobody Told You About Trying to Conceive...



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

On a lighter note.....

That unprotected sex doesn't necessarily lead to pregnancy. 

That your sex life would start to resemble a science experiment.

That you would see your OBGYN/RE more often than your DH at O time.

That the longer you TTC, the more PG women spring up around you. 

That deep down inside, I can be a very jealous person. 

That one day you wouldn't mind checking your CM or CP to see if it is your fertile period. 

That I should have gone to medical school like my mom wanted, because I've had to do so much medical research by now just to figure out what was wrong with me, I might as well be an M.D.

That I would know more about the female reproductive system and menstrual cycle than most of the doctors I go to. 

That living your life in 2 week increments would be the norm

That you never knew how much you wanted to see those 2 pink lines......until only one shows up every month

That simply relaxing will NOT get you pregnant. (your dh has to do some work too) 

That you have no control over some of the goals you set... 

That wishing really hard for something doesn't make it happen, and staring at your chart doesn't make it change!


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

This amused me, why do we do this to ourselves girls....?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Love it! Its all so true!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

How very true.  One thing is for sure, we are all following these  together xxx


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

You should add to the list (with some help from your new friends) and publish it as The Little Book of Trying to Get Pregnant. Well done you, it's v funny!
Emma


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Instead of what to expect when your expecting you could write what to expect when your trying to expect <---bad taste I know but I found it funny!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

All so true!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

So very true at least we are all in it together and giving each other support


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------

